# Wimbledon



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Apart from watching (some of) the girls does anyone actually like watching Tennis? I find it so boring. And Anna won't be there this year


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Excluding a few thighs and buttocks - no







.

Why don't they have more beach volleyball on







?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Apart from watching (some of) the girls does anyone actually like watching Tennis? I find it so boring. And Anna won't be there this year


Because she's here at RLT, as it should be!

Beach volleyball: all summer long on ESPN. G*d, I love this country


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Apparently she got lost into the jungle.























Kournikova is not a very good tennis player but has many other talents, most of them not hidden at all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

Always enjoy Tennis and especially Wimbledon.

Used to play at a decent club level before knees gave out.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Must be too much kneeling down at car boots rummaging around!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Liked and played when I was a kid, I've no interest now though. The men's game has got far too fast for the court size and is devoid of characters.

PG, as for watching the the modern muscled women tennis players, If you ask me that is a very small step from fancying blokes









Nalu, women's beach volleyball, now there is a sport worth watching


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

Griff said:


> Must be too much kneeling down at car boots rummaging around!!


You are probably right Griff.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I watched some tennis this afternoon .... Maria Sharapova .... 5' 11" tall ..... Siberan ..... hmmmm I thought ... not bad tennis either. They had a super slowmotion camera on her ... purely for technical reasons of course .... stunning


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

did she win? Or did you not notice / care?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> did she win? Or did you not notice / care?


 I'd like her to win. You see more matches this way.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes she did win ... plays very well for a 17 year old


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> Yes she did win ... plays very well for a 17 year old


 She's a minor!







I'm a child molester.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

adrian said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes she did win ... plays very well for a 17 year old
> ...


 Not in the UK ... she is over 16 so its OK


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Phew!







I'm relieved.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

adrian said:


> Phew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was quick









OK I will get my coat ... night all


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

7 PM here.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Henman out in 3 sets ......


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"Tiger Tim" - I've always found that amusing







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmm ... Sharapova beat Davenport in 3 sets to get to the final ... something to look forward to in the final


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> "Tiger Tim" - I've always found that amusing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bet he's good at this though!!!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Hmm ... Sharapova beat Davenport in 3 sets to get to the final ... something to look forward to in the final


 I actually watched a bit of tennis








.

A grand lass







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

.....and unlike Anna, she can play a bit of tennis


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

she's not as pretty as Anna though! (IMO)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You have a point there Paul .... but ... Sharapova does have a lot going for her


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

She looks very 'proactive' to me.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Doesn't she just!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If you are going to show pictures of her you need some non action shots too IMO


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This is all getting to much for me


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

First time I have seen her







I do not watch sport,or much TV


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Sun newspaper exclusive







didnt notice these in the Torygraph


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What happened to skirts and t-shirts?









Strange,I do not read papers,watch sport(or tv much).Last time I saw a female tennis player she looked had on a pleated skirt and a Fred Perry type shirt









I must be getting old


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i love tennis.it's a great sport and great fun when you play it...

of course if you are in psysical condition to do it...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd love to play with Sharapova...

...wouldn't mind a game of tennis either


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The 710 says "You lot should be ashamed of yourselves.







These girls are young enough to be your daughters."

She's right of course (she always is)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am so ashamed







so very ashamed


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> I'd love to play with Sharapova...
> 
> ...wouldn't mind a game of tennis either










Yeah!









She can't be my daughter. She's just right.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Will the final be a one-sided affair........or does anybody lust after Serena Williams







?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well .... a star is born .... Sharapova has won ... well done


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Brilliant match. I could hardly bear to watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I missed it, was clothes shopping with my girl!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Can't belive she made it. Congratulations.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad the Williams pair got stuffed.

Glad Roger won again, as it's a European win. Personally though, I didn't think it was a brilliant match, and not the standard of MacEnroe, Borg, or Connors.

I think the 5' 8" Rod Laver, when at his peak, and with a modern racket, would have wiped the floor with the lot of them!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I know Wimbledon is over ... but I just had to share this Kodak moment of Sharapova .... last photo .. honest


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thank you for sharing, John.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn it. I have to be up early for work tomorrow and I'm never going to get any sleep tonight now.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I find by the clever use of an angled mirror if i lie at just the right angle to the monitor it almost looks as if Maria is ...........
















John please find more pictures


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

she is 17

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

We have many more years to watch as she matures and develops...

her tennis skills of course










More sports related pictures... enjoy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

USMike said:


> she is 17


 Mike thats OK over here


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

USMike said:


> she is 17


 didn't Jerry Lee Lewis marry his 15 year old cousin?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Love this one from your linked site Mike


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thx for the link, Mike.

I think she is the next Steffi Graf.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Spot any difference?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


>


 Eeeee. I haven't had hardboiled eggs for ages







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...










my sides


----------

